# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Shume urime Marinar...

## dijetari

Urime ditelindja Marinar,edhe shum e shum te tjera te lumtura lol ,Marinari kur do ta shkelesh token lol hahaa  :Zilja:

----------


## Foleja_

Shkrimet tua i nderuar Marinar i lexoj me shume deshire , sepse shpesh nga to kam mesuar shume te verteta . Andaj  kam nderin edhe une  te *UROJ DITELINDJEN  DHE TE UROJ SHUME  SHENDET ,FAT E LUMTURI* . Pritesh edhe shume e shume ditelindje te tjera .

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Mendim shumë real i Folesë Marinar...Jeni ndër anëtarë që keni dhënë kontribut të madh në Forumin shqiptar dhe www.ardhmeria.info...
Urime, shumë urime për ditëlindje, shëndet, punë kërkimore të shtuar, më shumë fitime e harmoni në jetë bashkë me familjen...
Jetëgjatësi mik!*

----------


## fegi

*Urime  Ditelindjen Marinar   dhe kthim sa me te shpejte ne Forumin Ardhmeria.info.*

Vendlindja threte?

----------


## Çaushi

*Urime Ditëlindja Marinar!*

----------


## Brari

Gezuar marinar!

Qofsh mire me shendet e krejt.

----------

